# Lickety Stick?



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

So in preparation for Tuesdays home comming of our new addition, we went to a couple pet stores to get last minute supplies(travel water bottle for the 6 hour drive, more toys, and treats). We hit the normal petsmart/petco but there is a store owned by friends that we also go to and talked to them about food (Orijen/other holistic and raw diests) and one of the things that the store owner (and friend) highly recomended was this lickety stick! He literally whipped one out of his pocket and said he always has one and uses it on all his personal dogs and all the dogs that come in love it too. I had never seen it before but its like a bottle that looks like either a glue stick or a bingo dabber thing and the dog simply takes a few licks. I am curious if anyone has experience with these? do they work, are they good for training, are the terrible health wise for my pup?! I would research this all myself typically but I literally work my civilian job tonight until midnight, then I have to be up 5 hours later and report to my military job for the weekend and we pick up the pup on Tuesday! We did buy 2 of these things because the friend recommended them so highly but I would love to hear ya'lls input on these...


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I've seen them a lot at vendor stalls at shows, and they seem like an awesome idea. I haven't bought one (they're expensive!) but I've seen them used during obedience and the dogs being worked loved them. It'd be a whole lot easier, neater, and cleaner than fishing treats out of your pouch every few seconds, that's for sure.
Now if they made a refillable one that you could put your own chicken stock or something in I'd be ALL OVER IT!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

They were giving away free samples of a similar product one time I was at a pet shop. I took one home (hey, it was free!), but haven't used it. I thought it was odd/different, and reading the label, I noticed it said something like "Only 1 calorie per lick!" Oooooh, I get it! it is a low calorie treat reward to help address the overweight pet population problem!

Well, if it works, why not?


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

This is the company's website but I can not find ingrediants anywhere... and 1 calorie in 10 licks, and over 500 licks in a bottle... i cant like they had me sold! I bought 2! the friends store we get a decent little discount so we will try it!! Hero comes home Tuesday so I hope he likes em!!


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

wink-_-wink said:


> but I can not find ingrediants anywhere... QUOTE]
> 
> disregard I found them:
> 
> Natural Dog Treats | Liquid Cat Treats | Pet Training Treats | PetSafe


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

My dogs love it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Not as bad as I thought price wise I might try this on mine when we start agility


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I love this product for my dogs - I keep a bottle in most every room so I have a reward within reach!


----------



## silverbear (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks the post. Will look for them locally or perhaps try to make a DIY version.


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Well it's official! Hero lives this thing!! What a easy way to treat him!! Every time we go outside n he goes potty he gets a few licks! Seems to be working fairly well, he recognizes the bottle lol


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I found it worked well in teaching heeling position. Milla and Phinneas both love it.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I just ordered a 3 pack - 1 of each flavor!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

silverbear said:


> Thanks the post. Will look for them locally or perhaps try to make a DIY version.


Here's a great DIY option - 2 reusable tubes for $3.99: Reusable Plastic Food Squeeze Tubes, Squeeze Tubes For Camping, Reusable Squeeze Tubes : Campmor

These are available in the camping section of many sporting goods stores as well as numerous online sources. I put peanut butter in them, but you can also do cream cheese if you don't mind having to refrigerate between uses.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Clean Run has the Lickety Stik for $4.95 each, and they list the ingredients: Clean Run: Lickety Stik Lickable Dog Treat?Chicken

*Ingredients: Natural Chicken Flavors, Cultured Milk, Lecithin, Mixed Tocopherols (natural preservative and a source of Vitamin E), Ascorbyl Palmitate (source of Vitamin C), Rosemary Extract, Green Tea Extract.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein...... 8% min
Crude Fat...... 3% min
Crude Fiber...... 3% max
Moisture...... 80% max

Calories: 1 calorie per 10 licks*


----------

